# double barrel smoker



## willybob (Jul 10, 2012)

Just getting started on my build and was wondering if i could use stainless steel barrels. I'm new on here, so i don't know if it's been discussed or not. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes stainless steel would be fine, especially if they are new. If they are used and you don't know what was stored in them  not a great idea. If it was a food product or petroleum product it will be fine. You just wanna do an in ital burn in them to get rid of the stuff that was stored in them.


----------



## whittling chip (Jul 10, 2012)

You mean like this?




















This is entirely stainless steel. A friend of mine owns it. It's 20 years old and he's used it in a lot of competitions and has been very successful with it. The down side......burns much more fuel compared to most stick burners. He soaks his logs overnight to keep them burning longer.

WC


----------

